# Anyone else use 100% slingshot?



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

It's pretty much all I use, I've got a great supplier here in the UK. I find it draws really smoothly, and lasts much longer than gzk. I'm loving the .65 at the moment, nice light draw and spits 9.5mm steel nicely. I don't see many people using it though. I just got some .65 precise to compare although I don't have a chrono unfortunately

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

I have not tried it yet, but I love the 3rd gen .65 precise. So let us know how they measure up!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I've not tried it, but have been on the hunt for some. I hear the draw is super smooth much like BSB's. I do know that there's nothing smooth about precise compared to BSB or ussop. 
Does your dealer ship to the states?
I do have to add precise did improve with the gen 3


----------



## Eldon 77 (Aug 20, 2018)

I absolutely love the .45 and 8 mm steel. It has great speed, low draw weight, and a good service life. I would highly recommend any latex that Jan sells at the slingshot place.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Eldon recently sent me a sample of .45mm 100% Slingshot Latex. I did some testing with it this morning. Great stuff! Details below...

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

​
.*45mm 100% Slingshot Latex*

Freshly cut bandset with a 20 shot break-in prior to checking speed numbers.

Lion Mouth frame was used for testing.

Steel ammo was used for all testing.

Speed numbers were established with a minimum of 15 shots per ammo weight.

*Details*

Pouch = 55mm x 14mm microfiber

Band cut = 17mm x 13mm x 190mm

Draw length = 32" (812mm)

*.45mm 100% Slingshot Latex*

.019" measured thickness

Draw weight = 8 lbs 3 oz

7mm = 238 fps

5/16" = 222 fps

3/8" = 188 fps

*Notes*

*>* I would describe the band as very responsive, zippy, fast, very smooth.

*>* I only pulled 32" (425%) when shooting but still did fine for speed.

*>* The band can easily draw another 2" or more with smoothness

*>* The band did not even feel like 8 pounds but the scale showed over 8.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for this topic :thumbsup:

I ordered today 0,45 & 0,75 thick from Slingshot Place.


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

The 0.75 is some really snappy stuff, it's quite heavy draw compared to other latex of the same thickness. I've got some 0.8 sheshou and I reckon the 0.75 100% is heavier in draw weight. It's wickedly fast with 9.5mm steel, but I think it would be optimised with 10mm lead or 10-11mm steel. The 0.65 is hands down my favourite stuff at the moment for what I use it for

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Tried out the 0.65 presise yesterday. The 100% is definitely noticeably heavier on the draw but much smoother and visibly faster. I wish I could test the speed properly, but I'm yet to pick up a chrono

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## boomslang (Jun 22, 2018)

Anxiously awaiting reports on this band material.....I'm coming to believe pure latex is smoothest, most "stretchy" and best band material of all I've used...&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The .*45mm 100% Slingshot Latex* has comparable performance to .*55mm Precise Gen2 Yellow*. I tested some old Gen2 yesterday and was surprised at the similarity with speeds and draw weight. The 100% Slingshot Latex has a bit different feel to the draw but the Precise .55mm is still smooth and fast. The 100% Slingshot seems to draw heavy for the thickness but it's available in thicknesses down to .40mm for light ammo shooting. The dealer claims the 100% Slingshot is a four season latex that's good down to -5C (23F).

The "100% Slingshot" is the brand name for this Czech latex. This latex based product was made 100% for slingshot shooting rather than as exercising bands. The .45mm has a color pigment that's similar to the BSB Yellow but just a bit more on the orange. The "100% Slingshot" latex is also available in black, green, yellow, red and an off-white color to differentiate various thicknesses.

Same 17.5 x 13 x 190mm cut used for each tested bandset. Same 32" draw. Same ammo, chrony, shooting temperature,etc.

*.45mm 100% Slingshot Latex*

.019" measured thickness

Draw weight = 8 lbs 3 oz

7mm = 238 fps

5/16" = 222 fps

3/8" = 188 fps

*.55mm Precise Gen2 Yellow*

.022" measured thickness

Draw weight = 8 lbs 1 oz

7mm = 238 fps

5/16" = 224 fps

3/8" = 191 fps


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Kalevala said:


> Thanks for this topic :thumbsup:
> 
> I ordered today 0,45 & 0,75 thick from Slingshot Place.


Never thought, that delivery could take so long


----------



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

AlDermietzel said:


> It's pretty much all I use, I've got a great supplier here in the UK. I find it draws really smoothly, and lasts much longer than gzk. I'm loving the .65 at the moment, nice light draw and spits 9.5mm steel nicely. I don't see many people using it though. I just got some .65 precise to compare although I don't have a chrono unfortunately
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


How can we purchase 100% bands in the U.S? Please help been looking for awhile.
Thanks for your time and post.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Jorypotts said:


> How can we purchase 100% bands in the U.S? Please help been looking for awhile.
> Thanks for your time and post.


I ordered mine from here 








Jan Nowak Slingshot Place com


Slingshot Place, Catapults, Latex bands, band sets, slingshot ammo, catapult hunting, fionda, schleuder, zwille, tiragomas, tying jig, thera band, hunting catapults, slingshot shooting, proce, csuzli



www.slingshot-place.com


----------



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

Kalevala said:


> I ordered mine from here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love your videos, thanks also I just didn't see where to ship to USA, On there page so I asked of they ship to usa


----------



## McD (Oct 15, 2021)

*The delivery of 100% slingshoot takes years!*
It takes so long that you forgot that you ordered before they arrive, and you feel cheated on the road several times but they come! 

The bands itself is nice!!! .45 bands for 8 mm steel I use taper 15-7-330


----------

